# Inertia Networks, LLC - Los Angeles VPS - Xen - 50% off!



## InertiaNetworks-John (Jun 10, 2015)

Started in 2012, Inertia Networks, LLC has been providing hosting solutions for three years. We are based in Wisconsin, USA, and have had the privilege of helping people with solutions for both Virtual Private Servers and for cPanel Web Hosting. Our goal has always been to provide the best service that we can, while still remaining affordable. With our network located at QuadraNet in Los Angeles, you know you're gonna get the best in class connectivity.
 
*All Plans Include:*


SolusVM Control Panel Access
/64 of IPv6 Address Space
1 IPv4 Address
Total Reverse DNS (rDNS) Control
Phone and Email Support
*Los Angeles Xen Plans*
 
****See below for coupon code****
 
*Mini*
- 1GB of RAM
- 30GB of Disk Space
- 1 CPU Core
- 1TB of Transfer
 
$10/month
Learn More / Order Now
 
*Small*
- 2GB of RAM
- 50GB of Disk Space
- 2 CPU Cores
- 2TB of Transfer
 
$20/month
Learn More / Order Now
 
*Medium*
- 3GB of RAM
- 100GB of Disk Space
- 3 CPU Cores
- 3TB of Transfer
 
$30/month
Learn More / Order Now
 
*Large*
- 4GB of RAM
- 200GB of Disk Space
- 4 CPU Cores
- 4TB of Transfer
 
$40/month
Learn More / Order Now
 
_To get 50% off any of these plans, please use the coupon code *FIRSTMONTH!*_
_* Coupon applies to monthly term only._
 
*Frequently Asked Questions*
 
*What is our infrastructure?*
We run the Xen hypervisor on Supermicro servers with Intel Xeon's, 1 Gigbabit uplink connectivity for each node, RAID10 and more!
 
*Where do I go for help?*
Our VPSs are unmanaged, but you can open a ticket or call us at 262-456-3414 or email [email protected]
 
*Do you have a looking glass?*
Yes. Click Here
 
*What's cool on your infrastructure?*
- Anything that follows U.S. law.
- Bittorrenting is allowed HOWEVER we have a three-strikes rule for piracy.
- IRC Servers
 
*What's not?*
- Any kind of bitcoin mining.
- Any P2P transmission of pirated material.
- Email Spamming
- DoS/DDoS Attacking
 
*What payment methods do you accept?*
We accept PayPal and credit/debit card.
 
*Do you have a money guarantee and/or some sort of SLA (Service Level Agreement)?*
For any reason you're not satisfied with our service have a 7 day money back guarantee. We also have a 99.99% Uptime SLA to show we mean business.
 
*Terms of Service:* https://inertianetworks.com/legal/terms-of-service/
*Acceptable Use Policy:* https://inertianetworks.com/legal/acceptable-use-policy/
 
_If you have any questions, please reply to this topic, email us at [email protected], or give us a call at (262) 456-3414!_


----------

